# Experiences with the GTP(Importfan) drift kit for the B14??



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

I will be having the drift kit from GTP installed on my ride soon. I've read many threads concerning this kit, but would like to get as much feedback on peoples experience with this kit as far as paint/install $$$, install pain-in-the-ass factor, etc. All experiences good or bad are of interest to me. Please share.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Very very poor-quality kit. I helped test-fit the GTP Drift rear on Sean's (1CLNB14) car, and it wasn't even close. Mike (ScorchN200SX) took the kit and eventually made it work, but it took many, many hours of work from what Mike tells me. DEFINATELY NOT A GOOD PRODUCT.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

a lot of the body kits are very cheaply made and need a lot of attention.. thats why i stick with a stock set with se-r side skirts.. and i wouldn't get a fibre glass kit for an everyday car, it cracks too easiely... i rather have a urethane kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u do go with GTP you will be very sorry.

i dont know if their fitment has improved or nit but it at your own risk.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have the drift kit, but it was made by street weapon kits, the ones that ORIGINALLY made it...it is 9 layers thick, the strongest kit made for our car...it fit pretty damn good...i did it all in like 3 hours, but the side skirts i paid to get riveted and body filled....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The fitment of the GTP drift kit sucks donkey balls.
How's that for feedback!


----------



## ebruceii (Apr 17, 2003)

welp, nothin' like folks who speak the truth. I have a good body shop hookup....looks like I'm gonna need it. Thank god this is a second vehicle I guess......


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well..........*



LIUSPEED said:


> if u do go with GTP you will be very sorry.
> 
> i dont know if their fitment has improved or nit but it at your own risk.


Do you sell any body kits?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i sell body kits..

but like i said to everyone my prices arent always the cheapest.


----------

